# Lab puppy



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a lab puppy for not to much money?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would try KSL, there is so much volume there that I am sure there are all price levels.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I would get one of these for sure! http://www.pintailretrievers.com/puppies.html Might be more than what you would ideally like to spend, but the parents having proven genetic health as do multiple generations behind them and our from very good solid lines that perform.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

what is your price level? I know of a couple of great litters of yellows coming up soon that will be available.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sprig Kennels said:


> what is your price level? I know of a couple of great litters of yellows coming up soon that will be available.


I was going to buy one from a friend for $100 but he got a better offer so he sold it. So I would say around that or a little more.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If my **** dog doesnt stop digging up my yard, you can have her


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

what are your feelings about a free cat while we are on the topic of free pets?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Work the cross sell Bax! He might even be looking for a wife! Three piece package deal.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Work the cross sell Bax! He might even be looking for a wife! Three piece package deal.


Good point! I will even give you a blonde that lives in my basement. Package deal


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> If my **** dog doesnt stop digging up my yard, you can have her


+1 :lol:


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Dont be really cheap when it comes to buying a dog!!!!!!!!!!! And dont go to KSL!! Might find one there but 99% of them I wouldnt touch with a 10 foot leash. Blows me away that some guys will spend $1500 on a shot gun but only want to pay $200 for a dog. You get what youy pay for.
If a dog is only worth $100 to you, do your self and the dog a favor and dont get one. The purchase is the cheapest part of owning a dog even if you pay good money for it.
I know of a really nice litter for a decent price but it aint $100 so I wont even post it.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Steve Shaver said:


> Dont be really cheap when it comes to buying a dog!!!!!!!!!!! And dont go to KSL!! Might find one there but 99% of them I wouldnt touch with a 10 foot leash. Blows me away that some guys will spend $1500 on a shot gun but only want to pay $200 for a dog. You get what youy pay for.
> If a dog is only worth $100 to you, do your self and the dog a favor and dont get one. The purchase is the cheapest part of owning a dog even if you pay good money for it.
> I know of a really nice litter for a decent price but it aint $100 so I wont even post it.


I would spend money on a good dog but I dont have the money right now! I just put out the price of $100 because that's what I was going to pay my buddy for his last puppy. I know you get what you paid for but my buddy got his dog for free and it is one of the best most well behaved dog I have seen.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I 95% agree with Steve's advice, but I also believe a dog is what you make it. If you just lock your dog in a kennel and feed it, and pat it on the head, no matter how great of blood lines it has, it isnt going to be a good hunting dog. You need to work with the dog, play fetch, work on retrieves, holding still, etc. If you dont work with a dog, you threw away a lot of money.

Conversely, I think your mid range dogs will be decent as well. Again, it just boils down to working with them


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> ....... but I also believe a dog is what you make it. If you just lock your dog in a kennel and feed it, and pat it on the head, no matter how great of blood lines it has, it isnt going to be a good hunting dog. You need to work with the dog, play fetch, work on retrieves, holding still, etc. If you dont work with a dog, you threw away a lot of money....


this is true. even the best bred dog isnt much without training. There are 2 parts to a good bird dog, the genetics which is the part the dog brings to the table and the training which is what the owner brings to the table. Ideally you want both to be solid. But there are many good dogs out there that arent as "well bred" by pedigreed standards that have made fantastic gun dogs because the trainer was able to make up the difference with the training and starting early to get as much drive and desire as possible out of the dog. A dog wont be any better than it's "genetic makeup" lets it but even lesser bred dogs, for lack of a better phrase, rarely reach their full potential because of training being the bottle neck for the dog, either by not starting early or not getting enough routine training or not using a sound program. I think training deficiencies are just as common, if not more so, than a lack of strong genetics in holding bird dogs back from their full potential.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

SR-1 said:


> [quote="Steve Shaver":1f0lxoy9]Dont be really cheap when it comes to buying a dog!!!!!!!!!!! And dont go to KSL!! Might find one there but 99% of them I wouldnt touch with a 10 foot leash. Blows me away that some guys will spend $1500 on a shot gun but only want to pay $200 for a dog. You get what youy pay for.
> If a dog is only worth $100 to you, do your self and the dog a favor and dont get one. The purchase is the cheapest part of owning a dog even if you pay good money for it.
> I know of a really nice litter for a decent price but it aint $100 so I wont even post it.


I would spend money on a good dog but I dont have the money right now! I just put out the price of $100 because that's what I was going to pay my buddy for his last puppy. I know you get what you paid for but my buddy got his dog for free and it is one of the best most well behaved dog I have seen.[/quote:1f0lxoy9]

Sorry I was so blunt. I understand the money thing. Money is tighter for me than it ever has been right now.
Point is if you dont have the money to spend on a good dog and you go out and buy a bargain basement dog what happens to the dog if it gets hurt or sick? Vet bills are outrageous. Not to mention the price of decent food. So if you cant afford a little extra for the dog you most likely cant afford the up keep on any dog. Again the original price of the dog is the cheapest part.
Sorry if I offended you it wasnt meant that way. I really need to stay away from these internet forums and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Steve Shaver said:


> [quote="SR-1":25zm1p6x][quote="Steve Shaver":25zm1p6x]Dont be really cheap when it comes to buying a dog!!!!!!!!!!! And dont go to KSL!! Might find one there but 99% of them I wouldnt touch with a 10 foot leash. Blows me away that some guys will spend $1500 on a shot gun but only want to pay $200 for a dog. You get what youy pay for.
> If a dog is only worth $100 to you, do your self and the dog a favor and dont get one. The purchase is the cheapest part of owning a dog even if you pay good money for it.
> I know of a really nice litter for a decent price but it aint $100 so I wont even post it.


I would spend money on a good dog but I dont have the money right now! I just put out the price of $100 because that's what I was going to pay my buddy for his last puppy. I know you get what you paid for but my buddy got his dog for free and it is one of the best most well behaved dog I have seen.[/quote:25zm1p6x]

Sorry I was so blunt. I understand the money thing. Money is tighter for me than it ever has been right now.
Point is if you dont have the money to spend on a good dog and you go out and buy a bargain basement dog what happens to the dog if it gets hurt or sick? Vet bills are outrageous. Not to mention the price of decent food. So if you cant afford a little extra for the dog you most likely cant afford the up keep on any dog. Again the original price of the dog is the cheapest part.
Sorry if I offended you it wasnt meant that way. I really need to stay away from these internet forums and keep my mouth shut.[/quote:25zm1p6x]

No offense taken I was just saying I wish I had the money for a great dog but I dont. I was going to buy the puppy from my buddy for $100 because the father of the puppy is one of the best dogs I have had the chance to hunt with and I mean that as one of the best dogs that was not professionally trained. My buddy did all the training himself! If you know of any puppys for sale I would like to hear about them even if they are out of my price range right now!!!! Thanks


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

If all you can afford is $100 or so right now and you want a dog then really really really do your homework. dont buy the first dog you see for that price and really look at the dogs background, especially health related issues. You can find a good dog for that price but you will be doing a lot of searching. I have seen enough generic dogs that could hold their own to believe you can find one if you are patient enough and do some research about the dog, making sure the dog has the drive and desire to be trainable. One big advantage of "well bred dogs" is they usually have had the standard health clearances done on them which does add to the price of the dog. I think you would be way ahead to save you money and be patient and get a dog that has the genes and health clearances and you know what you are getting but if you want to look into finding a dog now i have trained enough dogs to say just because the dog doesnt have a pedigree full of FC AFC MH titles doesnt mean it wont hunt or retrieve or cant be trained to do so. it just means you need to spend more time with the pup, seeing what kind of drive and desire it has before you buy it and make sure it has that potential. Some of the smartest dogs i have ever seen were generic dogs so you just never know by just looking at a pedigree alone.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

SR-1 said:


> Steve Shaver":3v2jzdce][quote="SR-1":3v2jzdce][quote="Steve Shaver":3v2jzdce]Dont be really cheap when it comes to buying a dog!!!!!!!!!!! And dont go to KSL!! Might find one there but 99% of them I wouldnt touch with a 10 foot leash. Blows me away that some guys will spend $1500 on a shot gun but only want to pay $200 for a dog. You get what youy pay for.
> If a dog is only worth $100 to you said:
> 
> 
> > www.wasatchlabradors.com[/URL]


----------

